# Advice on new home floor plan



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi guys I would be finally buying our first home and the wife approved me to make the extra room mine.
So I decided to build a home theater 

Here are the floor plans that we get to choose from

Option A 
combining the dining and living space









Option B 
flex room









I like a little bit more the design of option B but dont know if that would be considered a small room.

At this time I dont know if I will go with a 60'' 65'' TV or a projector.
more than likely It will be a 5.1 and possible later on I will add another sub.

Any advice, tips welcome.
Thanks!


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats on your new space! If I'm interpreting your options correctly, option A would give you more space and more speaker/display options. Would the walls between the 2 rooms go down in option A to create 1 large room? That would be the direction I would go. I would also opt for a front projector (particularly in the larger room). I was shocked by how much more "cinematic " a front projector is than even the largest TV's. Great to have a dedicated space to work with. Please keep us posted as you move forward with the project, and we'd be glad to offer any other specific suggestions/help along the way. My room took 9 months, hopefully you can "birth" yours in less time!


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Option A might be a bit more difficult with the windows and its a bit more open, but it is a nice size. Like most multipurpose rooms, you will have some compromises to work around but either way - I agree, consider projector options if possible for a real theater feel.


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes option A wont have a wall in between dining and living, the wall would be the kitchen housing the cabinets.

That room would start at 13.5 and end at 16.4 wide X 19.6 lenght. So I assume to keep everything center I would have to only consider the 13.5 wide margin.
So in this setup the screen should be toward the front of the house by the double windows?
I guess I should consider a retractable screen even that they are more expensive that way when not in use we could open up to get light in. And buy some type of window blackout to use during the day.

Option B
So it seem that the 13.6 x 13.3 flex room would be to small then?

Thank as it would be a new house that alone is like 6-7 months and then I would start my project.
TV is off the list I would only get a projector now.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

cloudbuster said:


> Yes option A wont have a wall in between dining and living, the wall would be the kitchen housing the cabinets.
> 
> That room would start at 13.5 and end at 16.4 wide X 19.6 lenght. So I assume to keep everything center I would have to only consider the 13.5 wide margin.
> So in this setup the screen should be toward the front of the house by the double windows?
> ...


If you go with the projector route and option A... You could get some thick light blocking curtains to make the room dark when you want to watch a movie during the daytime. At night (depending on outside lighting) you could leave the curtains open or get a little benefit acoustically by leaving the curtains shut too.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

cloudbuster said:


> Option B
> So it seem that the 13.6 x 13.3 flex room would be to small


It depends on your plans for the room. It's not too small if you are looking for a small, cozy atmosphere for a couple/few people. If you want more than a a few, it might be a bit tight. Still can do a decent PJ, but do the calculations on seating distance to make sure you are ok with the results (screen size vs distance)


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Plan b dimensions are basically identical,so room modes will be tougher to deal with. And in my personal experience, a larger room lends better to a larger experience. Either way, with some planning, you can have a great theater. Welcome to the club!(almost) Kiss your sanity good bye!!!
Merry Christmas.


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments.
Today I had a talk with the wife about the house floor plan and as of right now she is not willing to get me option A the bigger floor plan, because she like the kitchen setup better in option B :yikes:

so getting ready for what aim to be a loss for me I am already planning the room.
blue 5 speaker
red 2 subs but don't know if that would be to much for that size room
green AT screen
orange couch
purple projector








don't know if it would be better to place the screen towards the front wall with the windows.
I forgot to pain the HTPC, it seem that it would fit on the lower corner toward the porch.

also it look that some are using screen as big as 130'' at around 12-13 feets but since the speaker wont be in wall I will loose about 1' of room maybe a tad more. The good news is that some people report no screen movement even with the speaker super close to the screen.
So that leave me with what speaker I will get now would they have to be front ported or rear would be fine, but then they would be close to the wall.

I was considering sierra towers and center.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me. A couple thoughts:
- 2 subs is not overkill
- make sure you get some heavy drapes for the windows to help with both light and sound
- my last screen (and next) was AT, never had an issue with vibration from the speakers immediately behind it. Mine was like yours, speakers out from wall and then screen hanging in front. Worked great.
- you may want to put some absorption panels on front wall. I covered my whole wall and first half of ceiling with deep black last time, helped a lot with both sound and also light reflections front PJ and screen.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

cloudbuster said:


> Thanks for all the comments. Today I had a talk with the wife about the house floor plan and as of right now she is not willing to get me option A the bigger floor plan, because she like the kitchen setup better in option B :yikes: so getting ready for what aim to be a loss for me I am already planning the room. blue 5 speaker red 2 subs but don't know if that would be to much for that size room green AT screen orange couch purple projector don't know if it would be better to place the screen towards the front wall with the windows. I forgot to pain the HTPC, it seem that it would fit on the lower corner toward the porch. also it look that some are using screen as big as 130'' at around 12-13 feets but since the speaker wont be in wall I will loose about 1' of room maybe a tad more. The good news is that some people report no screen movement even with the speaker super close to the screen. So that leave me with what speaker I will get now would they have to be front ported or rear would be fine, but then they would be close to the wall. I was considering sierra towers and center.


Good to see this project coming together. Mine took 9 months, but hopefully you can birth yours in less time. I like your choice of the Sierra's and center. I own the Horizon center and use 2 Sierra 2's for the front, and I've never heard better. Please keep us updated as the project moves forward.


----------



## Samsteve440 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey, You have shared an awesome advice for a new home floor plan, it is really appreciable and recommendable. So, I m going to share your advice with my friends and I have also some stuff regarding house floor plans and hope it would be helpful to all


----------



## Samsteve440 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey, You have shared an awesome advice for a new home floor plan, it is really appreciable and recommendable. So, I m going to share your advice with my friends and I have also some stuff regarding house floor plans and hope it would be helpful to all

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...vice-new-home-floor-plan-2.html#ixzz3dxRQq41V


----------

